# What baskets to buy to get rid of that plastic widget



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi been using my machine for a week now and would like to buy some accessories for it and i take it the main one is to get a new basket and get rid of the supplied one.

So looking at getting either a vst or la marzocco strada basket but which size do i go for, at the moment i pour a double shot in a normal size mug and top up with water and milk do can i assume i should get a 15g basket or what?

Thanks

Robertvstvst and la marzocco stradavst and la marzocco strada and la marzocco strad


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

If you're starting out prob best to avoid the LM and VST baskets for now - they're unforgiving. Get a standard non pressurised double basket. And a tamper if you don't have one.

Coffeehit or happy donkey have both I think (as will other websites).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

As Gangstarrrrr says, VST and LM baskets require a bit more dialling in to get right - dose, grind etc. but do pay dividends. What machine are you using? VST baskets have a tolerance of plus/minus one gram. Think it's the same as LM. The only difference is price - VST are about twice the price of LMs. But you only have a choice of ridged with LMs - with VSTs you have a choice of both ridged and ridgeless in all sizes.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi and thanks for the replies i am only using a classic, the reason for wanting one of the above baskets was i didn't see the point in buying a cheap one with tamper then having to upgrade both when i get used to it.

But if you recommend not getting one at the moment then what baskets would i go for?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

robti said:


> But if you recommend not getting one at the moment then what baskets would i go for


If you are using the pressurised basket, it's best to ditch it and get a stock double shot basket but why bother if you are going for an VST or LM sooner or later? Would think a 14grm LM would be a good choice - costs just over a fiver more than the standard double.


----------

